# morire di stenti



## endautresmots

Buongiorno/Bonjour,
Come tradurreste "morire di stenti"? 
De faim? De privations? D'inanition?
Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Una frase intera e un contesto?

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## endautresmots

Prigioniero illustre della rocca fu Cagliostro, alchimista e stregone, accusato di eresia e massoneria, che venne lasciato lì a morire di stenti ...

Mi peremetta di dissentire sulla necessità di specificare il contesto trattandosi di frasi fatte.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

endautresmots said:


> Prigioniero illustre della rocca fu Cagliostro, alchimista e stregone, accusato di eresia e massoneria, che venne lasciato lì a morire di stenti ...
> 
> Mi peremetta di dissentire sulla necessità di specificare il contesto trattandosi di frasi fatte.


Mi permetta di dissentire dal suo dissentire.
Il contesto serve sempre e le regole sono uguali per tutti.
Non credo che aggiungere due righe le sia costato più di 20 secondi.


----------



## endautresmots

Apparentemente contesto o np cambia poco.


Paulfromitaly said:


> Mi permetta di dissentire dal suo dissentire.
> Il contesto serve sempre e le regole sono uguali per tutti.
> Non credo che aggiungere due righe le sia costato più di 20 secondi.




Comunques contesto o no vedo che cambia poco.


----------



## Mezzanotte

Non c'entra direttamente con la traduzione ma ho visitato la Rocca di San Leo diverse volte nel corso degli anni e le guide hanno sempre ribadito che Cagliostro era ben nutrito, tanto che usava il cibo per dipingere sulle pareti della cella.

Che poi fosse praticamente sepolto vivo in una piccola cella è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## endautresmots

Grazie, interessante, anche se effettivamente c'entra poco con la traduzione.
il testo non è mio ovviamente, solo la traduzione 🙂


----------



## Aliph

endautresmots said:


> Buongiorno/Bonjour,
> Come tradurreste "morire di stenti"?
> De faim? De privations? D'inanition?
> Grazie.


Il est mort d’épuisement?
Usando un termine generico per questo preciso* contesto*.


----------



## endautresmots

Grazie!
Non mi é venuto in mente proprio per niente.


----------

